# Matheproblem



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar ich muss morgen eine 1 schaffen in Mathe was mir heute gesagt wurde, damit ich auf die BOS darf. Mein Problem dabei ist dass er nur 2 Themen abfragen wird und ich sie nicht "so gut" verstehe. Dabei geht es um Umkehrfunktion und Betragsfunktion. Ich habe im Internet gesucht und weiss jetzt wie man es ausrechnet aber ich finde nirgendwo erklärung wie man das auf den Koordinaten einzeichnet. Falls jemand mir helfen kann und mir einen Link zu diesen Themen posten kann, stehe ich zu tiefst in seiner/ihrer Schuld. Bitte Leute falls jemand Zeit hat helfts mir. Es kann auch durchaus for dummis sein so dass ich es 100% verstehe -.-

Danke an die netten Leute die mir helfen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2012)

Schonmal bei oberprima geguckt? vielleicht ist da was du suchst dabei.

hoffe ich konnte helfen.

http://oberprima.com/mathematik/funktion-betragsfunktion-ylxl-teil-1-2979/


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Erscheint bei mir nicht weil ich einen Werbungblocker hab, was ich schon ausgeschaltet habe also stimmt es nicht -.- Danke für den Versuch trotzdem


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Erscheint bei mir nicht


Adobe Flash Player installieren, dann sollte es gehen. Mein Arbeits-PC bockt und blockt bei jeder Kleinigkeit, aber das Video aus Bloodys Link lief.

http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/


----------



## Linija (20. Juli 2012)

Oberprima ist super... hat mir auch immer sehr geholfen. Ist auf jeden Fall einen
Versuch wert! =)


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Ich kann ja mal ein bisschen was dazu schreiben.
Um die Umkehrfunktion einer Funktion f zu bestimmen, muss die Funktion bijektiv sein, d.h. Jeder Funktionswert wird genau einmal angenommen und diese "Wertemenge" ist gleich dem Zielbereich der Funktion.
Beispiel:
f: IR --> IR mit f(x)=x 
exp: IR --> (0,oo) (Exponentialfunktion)

g: IR --> IR mit g(x)=x^2 ist keine bijektive Funktion, denn der Funktionswert 1 wird von 1 und -1 angenommen, also f(1)=f(-1)=1. Darüber hinaus wird der Funktionswert -1 nicht angenommen, unsere Zielmenge ist "zu groß". Das können wir natürlich fixen. h: IR+ --> IR+ mit h(x)=x^2. Wir dürfen also nur noch nichtnegative Funktionswerte einsetzen und kriegen auch nur nichtnegative Funktionswerte raus (sogar jeden genau einmal).

Wie berechnet man die Umkehrfunktion? Die Heuristik (Physikerrechnung) lautet: Setze x auf f(x) und f(x) auf x und löse nach f(x) auf. Das Ergebnis ist die Umkehrfunktion. Im ersten Beispiel sind wir direkt fertig. Im zweiten Beispiel ist der (natürliche) Logarithmus die Umkehrfunktion. Also log: (0,oo) --> IR. Diese wird einfach so zurecht definiert. Beim dritten Beispiel können wir aber mal ein bisschen rechnen: Also 
x = (h(x))^2 => h(x)= + sqrt(x). Warum nehmen wir nur +sqrt(x)? Unser Definitionsbereich besteht ja nur aus den nichtnegativen reellen Zahlen und diese soll unsere Umkehrfunktion ja als Zielbereich haben. So wie man das bei der Exponential- und Logarithmusfunktion oben gut sieht. Man "tauscht" also Def- und Zielbereich einfach. 

Wie sieht das geometrisch aus? Wir spiegeln einfach an f(x)=x. Hier gibt es einen kleinen Tipp, um zu überprüfen, ob man die Umkehrfunktion richtig angegeben hat. Sei f^-1 die Umkehrfunktion von f, dann muss gelten: f^-1(f(x))=x bzw. f(f^-1(x))=x Erstes und zweites Beispiel sind wieder trivial. Machen wir das mal beim dritten Beispiel: Also h(x)=x^2 und h^-1(x) = sqrt(x). Es gilt h^-1(h(x))=h^-1(x^2)=sqrt(x^2)=x.

Es gibt noch einen kleinen netten Satz zu Umkehrfunktionen:
Sei I€ IR ein Intervall und f: I --> IR sei streng monoton wachsend und stetig (,d.h. "man kann die Funktion in einem Rutsch zeichnen, ohne den Stift abzuheben"). Dann ist f(I)= J ein Intervall. Weiterhin ist f: I --> J bijektiv und f^-1: J -->I ist stetig und streng monoton wachsend. Man sagt auch manchmal: f ist ein streng monoton wachsender Homöomorphismus. 

Das parade Beispiel ist dabei natürlich die Exponentialfunktion. Diese ist offentsichtlich stetig und monoton wachsend. Die Logarithmusfunktion natürlich auch.


Nun etwas zur Betragsfunktion: |.| : IR --> IR+ mit |x| = x falls x >= 0 und sonst |x| = -x.
Sie hat folgende Eigenschaften: Sei x,y € IR
|x|>= 0 Gleichheit nur für x=0
|x * y|= |x| * |y|
|x|-|y| <= |x + y| <= |x| + |y|
|-x| = |x|

Die erste Eigenschaft nennt man positive Definitheit, dritte: Dreiecksungleichung.

Eventuell ist noch interessant zu wissen, dass die Betragsfunktion nicht in ganz IR differenzierbar ist. Die kritische Stelle ist der Nullpunkt. 
Das sieht man an folgender Rechnung:
lim[x-->0+] (|x| - |0| ) / (x - 0) = lim[x-->0+] x/x = 1
lim[x-->0-] (|x| - |0| ) / (x - 0) = lim[x-->0-] -x/x = -1


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Danke wie man die jetzt berechnet weiss ich jetzt auch. Hab nur noch paar Fragen

Wie berechnet man die Betragsfunktion bei f(x)=0,5|2x+1|+2? 	es müsste ja sein 2x+1 >=0; 	-(2x+1)<0 	oder? Vor allem was soll ich mit anderen Zahlen machen die jenseits der Striche stehen???

2. Frage ist viel wichtigere. Nämlich wie zeichnet man das ein. Also ich würde hier 1 als Steigung nehmen und auf Y 1 nach oben gehen also + und dann 2 nach rechts und 2 nach unten. Ist es richtig?

Noch was. Wie ist es bei Umkehrfunktion? dazu finde ich keinerlei Videos oder Erklärungen die ich verstehe wie man dort was einzeichnet -.-

Jetzt nur noch das mit dem Zeichnen kopieren dann passt es schon bitte Leute es geht um meine Zukunft ich werde dann hier i-was tolles posten worüber ihr meine Helfer euch freuen könnt oder tut es um einem Mitmenschen zu helfen bitte.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Man kann die Betragsfunktion nicht berechnen. Die ist ja schließlich gegeben. Also was willst du berechnen? 

Ich hab dir doch gesagt wie man die Umkehrfunktion geometrisch interpretiert. Das wär eine Methode, wenn du weißt wie man die Funktion der Umkehrfunktion zeichnet. Ansonsten macht man eine "Kurvendiskussion" (; ich mein so hat man das in der Schule genannt).


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

f(x)=0,5|2x+1|+2

f(1) = 0,5*|2*1+1|+2 = 0,5*|3|+2 = 0,5*3+2 = 3,5

f(-1) = 0,5*|2*(-1)+1|+2 = 0,5*|-1|+2 = 0,5*1+2 = 2,5

In diesem Falle wäre also nur der Teil |2x+1| vom x-Wert abhängig und die 0,5 davor bewirkt eine Stauchung und die +2 dahinter bewirkt nur, dass die Funktion insgesamt um 2 "nach oben verschoben" wird.

Wenn du jetzt noch |2x+1|=0 setzt, dann weißt du, wo die Funktion ihre untere Spitze hat (oder wie man das bei einer Betragsfunktion nennt). Eine Betragsfunktion f(x)=|x| ist ja so im Koordinatensystem: \/

Der untere Punkt wäre hier also bei x = -0,5, bei allen x-Werten kleiner als -0,5 wäre die Funktion also fallend, bei allen Werten größer als -0,5 steigend, und zwar - wenn ich mich nicht irre - mit eine Steigung von m=-1 bzw. m=1


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Wie sollte ich in dem oben genannten Beispiel vorgehen? Wie wäre das zu zeichnen. es wäre ja -2x-1<0 	und 2x+1 >=0	aber wie soll ich das einzeichnen. 

Bei dem ersten -1 auf der Y-Achse und dann 2 nach rechts und 2 nach unten?

Bei der zweiten +1 auf der Y-Achse und 2 nach rechts und 2 nach oben?

Komme nicht drauf wie man zeichnet. 

Tut mir leid deine Zeichnung kann ich gar nicht verstehen was ist den x^2 und im grossen und ganzen checke ich da nichts. Tut mir leid bin wohl zu dumm um es zu verstehen. Ich habe nur dieses eine Beispiel, weil wir das in der schule 1 mal gemacht haben könntest du mir aufgrund dieses Beispiels erklären wie man das zeichnet auf den Geraden? Ich muss morgen über den Scheiss eine 1 schafffen aber ich blick immer noch nicht durch wie man sie einzeichnet. Dann werde ich wohl mir Arbeit suchen müssen, super toll -.-


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

X^2 ist ein Polynom. Die Funktion f: IR --> IR mit f(x)=x^2 ist eine "Normalparabel". Wir schränken nun Definitionsbereich (und Zielbereich) ein und erhalten g:IR+ --> IR+ mit g(x)=x^2. Wie sieht der Graph aus? Das ist die "rechte Hälfte" von der Normalparabel. Wir setzen ja schließlich nur nichtnegative reelle Zahlen ein.  Rechne doch einfach mal g(0), g(1), g(2),... Wie zeichnet man nun die Umkehrfunktion. Einfach an der Funktion k: IR-->IR mit k(x)=x spiegeln. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Juli 2012)

Gib die Funktion einfach mal bei http://www.mathe-fa.de/de ein und schau dir den Plot an.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich in dem oben genannten Beispiel vorgehen? Wie wäre das zu zeichnen. es wäre ja -2x-1<0 	und 2x+1 >=0	aber wie soll ich das einzeichnen.
> 
> Bei dem ersten -1 auf der Y-Achse und dann 2 nach rechts und 2 nach unten?
> 
> ...



x^2 ist eine andere Schreibweise (in Texten, in denen man den Text nicht hochgestellt formatieren kann) für x² = x * x, also das Quadrat von x

Wenn ihr nur lineare Funktionen (also ohne Quadrat) hattet, dann hat dich Olaf wohl nur verwirrt damit.

Ich würde bei deiner Funktion erstmal den Punkt suchen, an der sie den niedrigsten Funktionswert hat und das ist in dem Falle bei x=-0,5, weil die Betragsfunktion mindestens 0 als Ergebnis liefert (also keine negativen Zahlen) und der Funktionswert nur von dem x innerhalb der Betragsfunktion abhängt. Siehe auch das, was ich oben ergänzt habe.



Ol@f schrieb:


> X^2 ist ein Polynom. Die Funktion f: IR --> IR mit f(x)=x^2 ist eine "Normalparabel". Wir schränken nun Definitionsbereich (und Zielbereich) ein und erhalten g:IR+ --> IR+ mit g(x)=x^2. Wie sieht der Graph aus? Das ist die "rechte Hälfte" von der Normalparabel. Wir setzen ja schließlich nur nichtnegative reelle Zahlen ein. Rechne doch einfach mal g(0), g(1), g(2),... Wie zeichnet man nun die Umkehrfunktion. Einfach an der Funktion k: IR-->IR mit k(x)=x spiegeln. Wo ist da das Problem?


Sry, aber das würde ich als Schüler auch nicht verstehen. Du sollst das hier einem Schüler der vielleicht 9. oder 10. Klasse erklären, keinem Studenten ... (In welche Klasse gehst du, Horde?)
Tut mir leid, wenn ich das so sagen musst, aber als (Nachhilfe-)Lehrer wärst du gänzlich ungeeignet.
Horde deadman wird sich nun bestimmt fragen, was ein Polynom ist - und ob er weiß, was reelle Zahlen sind, da bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher (wobei er das vielleicht schon eher wissen könnte).
Das mit dem Spiegeln an der Funktion f(x)=x ist tatsächlich nicht so schwer, das müsstest du hinbekommen, Horde. Wenn nicht, dann sag einfach, was du da genau nicht verstehst.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Gib die Funktion einfach mal bei http://www.mathe-fa.de/de ein und schau dir den Plot an.


Kein schlechter Tipp, aber ich denke, er wird auch direkt verstehen wollen, wie man das zeichnet ...

Bei der Betragsfunktion musst du eigentlich nur den untersten Punkt (|irgendwas| = 0, also irgendwas = 0) berechnen und dann am besten 2 naheliegende Funktionswerte, z.B. das nächste ganzzahlige x in der Umgebung darum bzw. das zweitnächste, in dem Beispiel wären wohl x = -2 und x = 1 ganz gut geeignet. Und eben x = -0,5, weil das der unterste Punkt ist (je nach Funktion kann das auch der oberste Punkt sein, z.B. wenn die Funktion f(x)=-2*|3x| lautet. Allerdings ist f(x) = -2*|3x| = -2*|-3x|, lass dich also in diesem Beispiel nicht von einem Minus innerhalb der Betragsstriche verwirren (das hat allerdings eine Bedeutung, wenn nicht alles, was in den Betragsstrichen steht, negiert wird, sondern nur ein Teil, z.B. bei f1(x) = |2x+1| ist ungleich f2(x) = |-2x+1|, wobei f3(x) = |-(2x+1)| = f1(x) wäre ...)

Naja, ich weiß nicht genau, was ihr können müsst, aber zeichnen solltest du die Betragsfunktion nun können.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, die BOS ist das äquivalent zur Oberstufe. Daher sollten gewisse Grundlagen vorhanden sein. Man lernt in der 6. oder 7. Klasse, was eine Funktion ist. In der 8. Klasse lernt man quadratische Funktionen kennen und hat ein grobes Verständnis von reellen Zahlen. Mehr setze ich nicht voraus.


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Vergesst es ich geb auf ich pack das einfach nicht. Hab den Beispiel vor mir wir machen alles ganz anders als mir hier geschrieben wird und im Internet wenn ich danach suche kommt wieder eine 3. Methode raus. 

Ich gebs einfach auf werde keine 1 schaffen -.---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob dass das Problem ist, aber jetzt mal ziemlich einfach ausgedrückt (ich gehe jetzt auch nicht darauf ein, ab wann man eine Umkehrfunktion bilden kann etc.):


Die Umkehrfunktion ist einfach eine Spiegelung der Funktion an der Geraden y=x.

Soll heißen: Alle x Werte werden mit den y Werten getauscht.


(genau das hat Ol@f mathematisch korrekt, aber dafür umso komplizierter formuliert)


Man kann es sich auch einfach machen und Beschriftung der x Achse mit der der y Achse tauschen.  Ist aber eher nicht so zu empfehlen.


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Ich geb jetzt mal ein Beispiel und könntet ihr mir jetzt einfach die Punkte der Geraden sagen

f(x)=-2x+1,5 ergibt:

x=0,5 ; y=0,5	Das ist der SP 

f(x)1=-2x +1,5
f(x)2= -0,5 x + 0,75 

Was soll man da vertauschen ich blick nicht durch -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Vergesst es ich geb auf ich pack das einfach nicht.



Also wenn tatsächlich deine berufliche Zukunft davon abhängt, solltest du es nicht einfach hinschmeissen. In dem Video zum Link von Bloody erzählt der Typ jede Menge und verabschiedet sich mit dem Worten "im nächsten Teil kommt der Graph". Ist es das, was dir unklar ist?

(Ich persönlich versteh NULL. Aber meine Schulzeit liegt auch 20 Jahre zurück. Braucht irgendwann auch keiner mehr zu wissen, ausser berufsspezifische Gruppen. Aber wenn mein weiterer Werdegang davon abhinge, würde ich dranbleiben. Du bist doch nicht der einzige, der morgen sein Wissen zum Besten geben muss. Also Mitschüler fragen?)


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Vergesst es ich geb auf ich pack das einfach nicht. Hab den Beispiel vor mir wir machen alles ganz anders als mir hier geschrieben wird und im Internet wenn ich danach suche kommt wieder eine 3. Methode raus.
> 
> Ich gebs einfach auf werde keine 1 schaffen -.---------------------------------------------------



Ich habe meinen Beitrag ergänzt, nachdem du den hier zitierten Beitrag verfasst hast. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt mal ein Beispiel und könntet ihr mir jetzt einfach die Punkte der Geraden sagen
> 
> f(x)=-2x+1,5 ergibt:
> 
> ...


Jetzt hast du den Schnittpunkt der beiden Graphen berechnet ... kommt das auch dran?
Oder willst du wissen, wie man den Schnittpunkt berechnet?


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

So haben wir es aufgeschrieben ich hab keine AHNUNG ob man das braucht. 

Ich werde morgen der einzige sein der ausgefragt wird weil es ein Samstagskurs ist und ich der einzige bin der noch eine Note braucht um zu bestehen die anderen habe nsich schon entweder abgemeldet oder bestehen es. Wir sind jetzt nur noch 5 Leute von am Anfang 19 -.-


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> So haben wir es aufgeschrieben ich hab keine AHNUNG ob man das braucht.
> 
> Ich werde morgen der einzige sein der ausgefragt wird weil es ein Samstagskurs ist und ich der einzige bin der noch eine Note braucht um zu bestehen die anderen habe nsich schon entweder abgemeldet oder bestehen es. Wir sind jetzt nur noch 5 Leute von am Anfang 19 -.-


So kann ich dir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen ... Wenn du nicht mal weißt, was die Aufgabenstellung ist oder sein könnte, dann kann ich dir auch nicht beim Lösen einer (Beispiel-)Aufgabe helfen ...

Weißt du denn, wie man den Schnittpunkt zweier Graphen berechnet?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich geb jetzt mal ein Beispiel und könntet ihr mir jetzt einfach die Punkte der Geraden sagen
> 
> f(x)=-2x+1,5 ergibt:
> 
> ...


f(x)=-2x+1,5


y=-2x+1,5   	

Schritt 1: x auf die andere Seite bringen

2x=1,5-y

Schritt 2: Das x alleinstehend machen ohne Vorfaktor davor

x=(1,5-y)/2

Du kannst das jetzt so belassen, dann hast du die Umkehrfunktion in der Form: f(y)=(1,5-y)/2

Dann vertauschst du einfach wieder bei x=(1,5-y)/2 x mit y

Und dann hast du die Umkehrfunktion in einer gewohnten Form:

f(x)=(1,5-x)/2


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Mach ne Pause und lass dich dann nochmal von Mago, Olaf und Alko ins Gebet nehmen. Hinschmeissen ist nicht!

Ich würde dir gern weiterhelfen, schickes neues LCD-Grafiktablett vor mir. Könnte dir alles aufmalen - versteh nur nix.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Mach ne Pause und lass dich dann nochmal von Mago, Olaf und Alko ins Gebet nehmen. Hinschmeissen ist nicht!
> 
> Ich würde dir gern weiterhelfen, schickes neues LCD-Grafiktablett vor mir. Könnte dir alles aufmalen - versteh nur nix.


Ja, wer braucht das nach der Schule denn noch?

Aber nochmal meine Frage: Weißt du denn, wie man den Schnittpunkt berechnet, Horde deadman?

Und hast du nach der Erklärung von Alkopopsteuer verstanden, wie man die Umkehrfunktion ermittelt?

Und (1,5-x)/2 ist umgestellt -0,5x + 0,75, also die zweite von dir gepostete Funktion.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, wer braucht das nach der Schule denn noch?



Ich definitiv nicht. Ehrlich gesagt (ganz grobe Einschätzung) ist nach 20 Jahren nur weniges geblieben. Durch die alltägliche Anwendung: Deutsch. Mathe beschränkt sich auf Grundrechenarten, Prozentrechnung. Bio erinnere ich mich an Stempel und 'Grünzeug brauch ich zum Atmen'. Chemie: misch nicht zusammen, was du nicht kennst. Russisch: drei Worte. Physik: genug, um daraus Nutzen zu schöpfen.

Also in einem Schulwissen-Test würde ich in vielen Gebieten definitiv schlecher abschneiden, als viele 16-19-jährige. Fragt nur niemand nach, wie du schon richtig erkannt hat. Schulwissenslücken sind ganz praktisch, um sie mit Lebenserfahrung zu füllen.


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Weiss ich nicht mehr war halbes Jahr her. Es ist halt so ich war in der schulischen Ausbildung dieses Jahr war auch der letzte. Da mussten wir lernen und dieser Samstagskurs ist nur dazu da damit man gleich in die 12. BOS gehen kann und seinen Fachabi machen kann sonst müsste ich in die 11. zuerst. Das Problem ist dass uns unsere Lehrer gleich vermittelt haben, dass dieser Kurs nur zur Selsteinschätzung dient und keinerlei auf den Beitritt in die 12. haben wird. Auf die Frage warum sagen Sie das nicht gleich so, sagten sie, dass dann keiner kommen würde sondern sich nur anmelden und nur selten erscheinen, was ich i-wie verstehe. Nun ja jetzt habe ich Anruf von dem Rektor bekommen und der hat sich gefragt was ich jetzt machen werde weil ich die notwendigen 7 Notenpunkte (3-) nicht erreicht habe sondern auf 6,75 stehe. Ich hab ihm das Problem geschildert er meinte nur, Sie sollten sich nächstes mal besser informieren wir schenken hier nichts. Ich hatte am Anfang den Schnitt von 13 Punkten das erste Halbjahr (1-) danach habe ich stark nachgelassen und als uns gesagt wurde dass der Kurs "unnötig" sei, haben wir gleich alle aufgegeben und nur auf unsere Schulen uns konzentriert.

Jetzt zum wesentlichen, da ich im letzten halben jahr nur anwesend war und nicht so sehr aufgepasst habe, weiss ich die hälfte der sachen nciht mehr. Natürlich ist es blöd und leichtsinnig von mir gewesen aber jetzt ist nichts mehr dran zu ändern. Vor allem ich hab sowas von keine Mühe gemacht ich hab für die letzte SA nicht gelernt und eine 0 geschrieben waswegen mein Schnitt jetzt knapp unter der nötigen 7 ist.

Also ich kann nichts mehr und will nur diese 2 Themen jetzt verstehen und morgen machen damit ich in die 12. kann dann lerne ich gescheit und mach den Abi. Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt -.-

Also nochmal ich weiss nicht mehr wie man schnittpunkt berechnet oder Nullstellen oder lineare Funktionen. Ich glaube mein Zug ist abgefahren und ich werde in die 11. gedrückt -.- 

Ich fühl mich jetzt nur noch scheisse weil mir kein mensch jetzt dass so erklären kann damit ich es verstehe. Danke für eure Mühe aber ich brauche echt eine Erklärung für jemanden der mit dem Stoff nicht mehr mitkamm und jetzt eine Erfrischung braucht. Aber leider gibt es bei Mathe sowas nicht, da es alles aufeinander aufbaut -.-

My life sucks. Jetzt noch ein Jahr mehr in der Schule und ein Jahr meines Lebens geht weg -.-


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> My life sucks. Jetzt noch ein Jahr mehr in der Schule und ein Jahr meines Lebens geht weg -.-



Ach was.... ein Jahr ist doch nix... bei mir sind 27 jahre weg und ich hab fast nix 

Trotzdem kein Grund rum zu mosern. Wir leben heute in ganz anderen Dimensionen...
Und der Weg ist das Ziel, also versuch das Jahr zu genießen wenn es soweit kommen sollte....

Und PS: Ich bin froh dass ich den Rotz nicht mehr machen muss


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> bei mir sind 27 jahre weg und ich hab fast nix



Ne gesunde Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht mehr war halbes Jahr her. Es ist halt so ich war in der schulischen Ausbildung dieses Jahr war auch der letzte. Da mussten wir lernen und dieser Samstagskurs ist nur dazu da damit man gleich in die 12. BOS gehen kann und seinen Fachabi machen kann sonst müsste ich in die 11. zuerst. Das Problem ist dass uns unsere Lehrer gleich vermittelt haben, dass dieser Kurs nur zur Selsteinschätzung dient und keinerlei auf den Beitritt in die 12. haben wird. Auf die Frage warum sagen Sie das nicht gleich so, sagten sie, dass dann keiner kommen würde sondern sich nur anmelden und nur selten erscheinen, was ich i-wie verstehe. Nun ja jetzt habe ich Anruf von dem Rektor bekommen und der hat sich gefragt was ich jetzt machen werde weil ich die notwendigen 7 Notenpunkte (3-) nicht erreicht habe sondern auf 6,75 stehe. Ich hab ihm das Problem geschildert er meinte nur, Sie sollten sich nächstes mal besser informieren wir schenken hier nichts. Ich hatte am Anfang den Schnitt von 13 Punkten das erste Halbjahr (1-) danach habe ich stark nachgelassen und als uns gesagt wurde dass der Kurs "unnötig" sei, haben wir gleich alle aufgegeben und nur auf unsere Schulen uns konzentriert.
> 
> Jetzt zum wesentlichen, da ich im letzten halben jahr nur anwesend war und nicht so sehr aufgepasst habe, weiss ich die hälfte der sachen nciht mehr. Natürlich ist es blöd und leichtsinnig von mir gewesen aber jetzt ist nichts mehr dran zu ändern. Vor allem ich hab sowas von keine Mühe gemacht ich hab für die letzte SA nicht gelernt und eine 0 geschrieben waswegen mein Schnitt jetzt knapp unter der nötigen 7 ist.
> 
> ...



*Nullstelle einer Funktion: f(x)=2x+4*
2x+4=0 |-4
2x = -4 | /2
x = -2

Also einfach die Funktion gleich 0 setzen, dann hast du die Nullstelle x[sub]0[/sub] = -2.


*Schnittpunkt zweier Funktionen f1(x)=x+2, f2(x)=2x-4:*
Die beiden Funktionswerte sollen gleich sein, also f1(x)=f2(x). Jetzt müssen wir nur den x-Wert ermitteln, für den das zutrifft.
x+2=2x-4 |-2x <--- bedeutet, dass du auf der einen Seite x+2_-2x_ und auf der anderen Seite 2x-4_-2x_ rechnen musst.
-x+2 = -4 | -2
-x = -6 | *(-1)
x = 6

Schnittpunkt von f1 und f2 ist also x=6 und y = f1(x) = x+2 = 8, also S=(6,8)

*Lineare Funktion *bedeutet einfach nur, dass der Parameter (meistens x) nur mit dem Exponent 1 vorkommt, d.h. x[sup]1[/sup] = x. Somit beschreibt der Graph eine Gerade ... Bei der Betragsfunktion sind es zwei Strahlen (ein Anfangspunkt, kein Endpunkt), da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es eine lineare Funktion ist.

*f(x)=m*x+n* mit m, n sind reelle Zahlen (also können alle Zahlen sein, die du kennst, z.B. Wurzel aus 2 oder auch einfach 0 oder -1,75 oder so) ist eine lineare Funktion. Z.B.: f2(x) = 2x + 10, f3(x) = 0,5x - wurzel(2), ...

Sogar f4(x) = 0x² + x ist eine lineare Funktion, da 0x² + x = x, ebenso kann die Reihenfolge beliebig vertauscht werden, also geht auch f5(x) = 2 + x oder gar f6(x) = 2 + x + 5 + x + 7. Das sind alles lineare Funktionen, wenn auch teilweise etwas kompliziert aufgeschrieben ...

*Umkehrfunktion*: siehe Beitrag von Alkopopsteuer etwas weiter oben.








aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ne gesunde Lebenseinstellung.


Naja, immer nur lernen ist auch nicht so toll, ich studiere und studiere und studiere, aber ich bekomme dafür erstmal kein Geld. Allerdings werde ich nach dem (hoffentlich erfolgreichen) Masterstudium mit ein wenig Berufserfahrung vermutlich irgendwas zwischen 70000 und 80000 brutto jährlich verdienen.


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Danke für Erklärung bin jetzt bischen besser beleehrt.

Wie sollte man das rechnen und zeichnen vor allem was bedeuten die Zahlen abseits der Striche. Was ist stauchung 0,5? Steigung um +2 Bedeutet in beiden Fällen 2 mal nach rechts und 2 mal nach unten? 

y=-0,5|2x+1|+2

und wie man Umkehrfunktion jetzt einzeichnet weiss ich immer noch nicht ich weiss wie man sie ausrechnet aber nicht wie man sie zeichnet mit dieser Winkelhalbierenden und sowas -.-


----------



## Meneldur (20. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo dein Problem ist eine lineare Funktion zu zeichnen?

Zwei Punkte berechnen, Lineal anlegen und Strich machen!?
Hier nochmal ne Erklärung mit Bild, vllt macht es ja dann "Klick" lineare Funktion zeichnen.

Die | bedeuten, welche Operationen er getan hat, um die Gleichung umzuformen, d.h. die Schritte festgehalten.
y = x +1 | -1 würde bedeuten ist ziehe auf beiden Seiten der Gleichung -1 ab. Ergibt dann y -1 = x + 1 - 1 und kürzt sich zu y -1 = x.

Wenn du die Umkehrfunktion hast, ist diese doch auch wieder linear, wenn die ausgehende Funktion linear ist. Die Schritte zum Zeichnen sind doch die selben.

Aber ein halbes Jahr Faulenzen an einem Abend nachholen wollen, ist schon wirklich eine Herausforderung 

Edith sagt: Stauchung heißt nur, dass du mit einem Faktor von 0 < g < 1 multiplizierst. 
 	"Steigung um +2" würde heißen 1 nach rechts (x-Achse) und 2 nach oben (y-Achse) bzw. 1 nach links und 2 nach unten, 
	Beispielfunktion y = 2x, d.h. Anstieg ist 2.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Danke für Erklärung bin jetzt bischen besser beleehrt.
> 
> Wie sollte man das rechnen und zeichnen vor allem was bedeuten die Zahlen abseits der Striche. Was ist stauchung 0,5? Steigung um +2 Bedeutet in beiden Fällen 2 mal nach rechts und 2 mal nach unten?
> 
> ...



Na du zeichnest die Umkehrfunktion einfach so ein wie jede andere Funktion auch und kennzeichnest die beiden Funktionen dann am Ende der Geraden (was es eigentlich nicht gibt, da Geraden unendlich lang sind, aber man kann ja schlecht von dir verlangen, die unendlich lang zu zeichnen - also ich meine hier einfach das Ende von dem Graphen, den du eingezeichnet hast) mit f(x) bzw. f[sup]-1[/sup](x). So würde ich es jedenfalls machen und ich denke nicht, dass der Lehrer das als falsch werten wird.

bei y = f(x)= -0,5|2x+1|+2 musst du nichts anderes machen, als bei jeder "normalen" Funktion auch. Die Betragsfunktion ist auch eine Funktion, die einen vom Parameter x abhängigen Wert zurückliefert. Du rechnest also erst das innerhalb der Betragsstriche aus, dann bildest du den Absolutwert davon (also den Betrag) und dann rechnest du das in diesem Falle mal -0,5 und dann das Ergebnis plus 2. |2x+1| ist also im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Parameter, wie ein normales x auch, bloß dass dieser Parameter nicht den Wert von x annimmt, sondern den Wert |2x+1|.

f1(x)=|2x+1] wäre z.B. so: \/

f2(x)=0,5*|2x+1| wäre so ähnlich, bloß der Strich (Graph) geht nicht so steil nach oben.

f3(x)=4*|2x+1| --> Graph ist deutlich steiler als f1(x)

f4(x)=-0,5*|2x+1| -> aufgrund des Minuszeichens gehen die Strahlen nicht nach oben, sondern nach unten, also in etwa so: /\ ... f4(x) ist wie f2(x) gestaucht, also nicht so steil

Bei allen 4 Funktionen ist die "Spitze", also der Punkt, wo |2x+1|=0 ist, an der gleichen Stelle (weil mal irgendwas gleich 0)!

Wenn du jetzt hinten dran noch ein +2 hängst, verschiebt sich das Ganze einfach um 2 nach oben (in positive y-Richtung), bei negativen Zahlen dementsprechend nach unten. Achtung: das +2 ist NICHT die Steigung, sondern lediglich der Wert, um den sich die Funktionswerte und damit der Graph in y-Richtung verschieben (also *unabhängig von x* größer oder kleiner werden, in diesem Falle immer um 2 größer als ohne +2).

Zum *Zeichnen* empfiehlt es sich bei *Betragsfunktionen*, den Punkt (nennen wir ihn P), wo die Betragsfunktion 0 ist, also in den Beispielen |2x+1| = 0, einzuzeichnen und dann jeweils einen Punkt links ("L") und einen rechts ("R") von diesem Punkt einzuzeichnen und dann einfach von dem Punkt P eine Linie aus durch L bis zum Ende des Koordinatensystems und von P aus durch R bis zum Ende des Koordinatensystems zu zeichnen.

Reicht das als Erklärung oder hast du noch weitere Fragen?


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, immer nur lernen ist auch nicht so toll,



'Gesunde Lebenseinstellung' zielte weniger aufs Lernen ab. Ich weiß, Konov hat sich hingesetzt und den 'zweiten Bildungsweg' abgeackert.
Meine Bemerkung war eher allgemeiner Natur. Mal frustig, mal gut gelaunt, nie unfair.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> ...
> und wie man Umkehrfunktion jetzt einzeichnet weiss ich immer noch nicht ich weiss wie man sie ausrechnet aber nicht wie man sie zeichnet mit dieser Winkelhalbierenden und sowas -.-


Sei f(x)=5x+2, dann ergibt sich durch eine analoge Rechnung wie oben, dass g(x)=(x-2)/5 = 1/5 * x - 2/5 Umkehrfunktion ist (Ausrechnen!). Solche "lineare" Funktionen (egtl. völlig irreführender Begriff) lassen sich besonders leicht zeichnen. Den Schnittpunkt mit der y-Achse kann besonders schnell ablesen, indem man den Funktionswert an der Stelle x=0 betrachtet. Also f(0)=5*0+2 = 2. Jetzt kennen wir schonmal einen Punkt. Mit Hilfe der Steigung lässt sich aber direkt die Gerade zeichnen. Man gehe vom Punkt P=(0,2) eine Längeneinheit (bspw. 1 cm) nach rechts und 5 Längeneinheiten nach oben (allg. m LE nach oben, wenn f(x)=m*x+n). Dadurch erhalten wir einen weiteren Punkt auf der Geraden. Nun zeichne einfach einen geraden Strich durch die beiden Punkte und du erhälst den Funktionsgraphen. 

In unserem Fall kann man so analog g zeichnen. Im Allgemeinen kann f ja eine beliebige Gestalt annehmen (hier: anscheinend nur linear?). Dann kann man eben an der Funktion h(x)=x (auch 1. Winkelhalbierende, Identität genannt) spiegeln und erhält so den Funktionsgraph der Umkehrfunktion.
Das sieht dann so aus:
BILD
Als kleine Übung kannst du dem roten, grünen, weißen Graphen die oben genannten Funktionen f, g  und h zuordnen. [Ist übrigens auch eine bijektive Funktion.]


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 'Gesunde Lebenseinstellung' zielte weniger aufs Lernen ab. Ich weiß, Konov hat sich hingesetzt und den 'zweiten Bildungsweg' abgeackert.
> Meine Bemerkung war eher allgemeiner Natur. Mal frustig, mal gut gelaunt, nie unfair.



Danke für die Blumen 

Und zum Thema " immer nur lernen ist doof ":

... klar... kenne selbst Leute die nie wieder den Fuß in eine Schule oder eine Uni setzen würden weil sie kein Bock auf Lernen haben und lieber arbeiten gehen.
Auch wenns nicht viel Geld ist was sie bekommen.

Aber Geld ist ja auch immer eine subjektive Frage... will ich ne Familie gründen und Auto fahren?? 
oder bin ich mit meinem Leben zufrieden so wie es ist und habe keine großen Ansprüche, bzw. bin glücklich durch andere Dinge [beliebiges zeug hier einsetzen] ?? ^^
Ich hab mittlerweile gemerkt, dass Geld für mich persönlich keine große bedeutung hat. Deswegen kann ich ganz gut mit oben genannter Situation leben und bin sogar glücklicher als manch anderer, wie mir scheint.... 

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich nicht irgendwann auch mal etwas mehr verdienen wollen würde. Und sei es nur, um zu sehen wie die Zahlen auf dem Kontoauszug stehen. 
Glücklicherweise leben wir ja in einer Welt, in der man seine Glück oder seine Bestimmung durch viele andere Dinge als Geld bekommen kann. (Betonung auf KANN)


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> [Ist übrigens auch eine bijektive Funktion.]


Jetzt verwirr ihn nicht mit diesen Fachbegriffen ...

Und wie ich oben schon schriebt, macht es Sinn, die Funktion mit f(x) und die Umkehrfunktion mit f[sup]-1[/sup](x) zu beschriften.

PS: "Bijektive Funktion" bedeutet lediglich, dass jedem Wert aus dem Definitionsbereich, also allen Werten, die x annehmen kann, genau ein Wert y aus dem Wertebereich zugeordnet wird. Ebenso wird jedem y aus dem Wertebereich genau ein x zugeordnet. Wenn eine Funktion diese Eigenschaften erfüllt, ist sie bijektiv. Das ist aber völlig irrelevant für Horde deadman ...


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirr ihn nicht mit diesen Fachbegriffen ...
> 
> Und wie ich oben schon schriebt, macht es Sinn, die Funktion mit f(x) und die Umkehrfunktion mit f[sup]-1[/sup](x) zu beschriften.
> 
> PS: "Bijektive Funktion" bedeutet lediglich, dass jedem Funktionswert aus dem Definitionsbereich, also allen Werten, die x annehmen kann, genau ein Wert y aus dem Wertebereich zugeordnet wird. Ebenso wird jedem y aus dem Wertebereich genau ein x zugeordnet. Wenn eine Funktion diese Eigenschaften erfüllt, ist sie bijektiv. Das ist aber völlig irrrelevant für Horde deadman ...


Deshalb auch nur in Klammern... 

zum 2. Punkt. Das hängt davon ab, wie die Notation eingeführt wird. Ich würde wie im ersten Beitrag auch f^-1 vorziehen, im allgemeinen nicht notwendig, da offensichtlich.

Deine Definition der Bifektivität ist übrigens falsch, soll hier aber nich Thema sein...


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Deine Definition der Bifektivität ist übrigens falsch, soll hier aber nich Thema sein...


Naja, sie ist eigentlich nicht falsch, allerdings etwas ungenau, da ich hier versuche, es Menschen zu erklären, die nicht Mathematik studieren. Ok, hab jetzt nochmal ein Wort geändert, jetzt ist es vielleicht verständlicher. Ist schon etwas spät und ich bin müde ...


----------



## Ol@f (20. Juli 2012)

Sie ist trotzdem falsch...


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Sie ist trotzdem falsch...


Achja, und was soll daran denn genau falsch sein?


----------



## Horde deadman (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab noch ne Frage. Du sagst |2x+1|=0 also liegt dieser Punkt bei 0 auf der Y-Achse.

Wie soll ich dann die Punkte L und R einzeichnen von was soll ich ausgehen und wie soll ich diese berechnen.

Ach mann ich glaub ich werde es nicht mehr verstehen -.- 

Danke für eure Mühe ich werde dann morgen hier schreiben ob ich bestanden habe oder nicht. Ich hoffe es wird gut ausfallen. Danke ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen, hoffe es reicht für morgen.


----------



## Magogan (20. Juli 2012)

Ok, wenn du z.B. die Funktion f(x)=-0,5*|2x+1|+2 hast, dann rechnest du zuerst das x aus, für das |2x+1| gleich 0 ist. Das ist -0,5. Dann hast du f(-0,5) = -0,5*0 + 2 = 2. Du erhälst also den Punkt P = (-0,5; 2).

Je nachdem, wie genau du zeichnen willst, kannst du jetzt links und rechts beliebige Punkte wählen, also z.B. x = -2 (links von -0,5) bzw. x = 1 (rechts von -0,5).

Dann rechnest du aus: 
f(-2) = -0,5*|2*(-2)+1|+2 = -0,5*|-3|+2 = -0,5*3+2 = 0,5

f(1) = -0,5*|2*(1)+1|+2 = -0,5*|3|+2 = -0,5*3+2 = 0,5

(Dass die y-Werte jetzt bei beiden Punkten gleich sind, hat nichts zu bedeuten, das liegt nur daran, wie man die x-Werte wählt - diese können sich also auch durchaus unterscheiden ....)

Also L = (-2; 0,5), R = (1; 0,5)

Jetzt zeichnest du die Punkte einfach ins Koordinatensystem ein und verbindest sie (P mit L und P mit R) und verlängerst die Strecken noch bis zum Ende des Koordinatensystems und fertig.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir geht's in Mathe nicht darum, ob man es weiss, sondern wo es steht!


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht's in Mathe nicht darum, ob man es weiss, sondern wo es steht!



Und wie man es richtig anwendet.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Uuuuuund, wie lief´s? Wir wollen natürlich das Ergebnis wissen! Wann erfährste deine Note?

Hm naja also wenn man irgendwas vorher gar nich kann, aber am nächsten Tag schon den Test hat und dann noch ne 1 braucht wäre ich jetzt nicht aaaallzu optimistisch...

So beim durchlesen hier is mir fast schwindlig geworden. Ich bin ja vielleicht in einigen Sachen richtig gut, aber Mathe ist es 1000%ig nicht


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So beim durchlesen hier is mir fast schwindlig geworden. Ich bin ja vielleicht in einigen Sachen richtig gut, aber Mathe ist es 1000%ig nicht


Das sind doch noch die einfachen Sachen ...

Aber bei Olafs Texten musst du nicht alles verstehen, der schreibt das viel zu kompliziert (auch wenn es mathematisch korrekt ist) 
Er wäre vermutlich als (Nachhilfe-)Lehrer vollkommen ungeeignet  Eigentlich schade, denn das (Nachhilfelehrer) ist ein beliebter Nebenjob für Studenten


----------



## Horde deadman (22. Juli 2012)

Also ich wurde an dem Abend davor ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, Ärzte meinten Chronische Migräne die vom Stress noch verstärkt wurde, natürlich ich habe mir auch so einen Druck gemacht, schliesslich gehts hier darum was ich nächstes jahr machen werde. Naja hab dort 2 Stunden geschlaffen, rufe in der Schule an sie so, Was machst du im Krankenhaus? Komm jetzt her das ist deine einzige und letzte Chance. Ich natürlich, wollte die Initiative ergreifen und bin hin, bin unter Unterschrift entlassen worden, obwohl ich immer noch zu hohen Druck hatte und mir schwindlig war. Ärztin meinte noch überlegs dir genau du gefährdest da sehr stark deine Gesundheit du bist auch ganz blass, und ich musste es einfach versuchen obwohl ich gewusst habe, dass es bestimmt nicht machbar sein wird. Egal bin hin. In der Schule angekommen sagen sie mir wir hatten Mathe in den ersten 2 Stunden jetzt ist english und ich darf nicht mehr nachschreiben. Ich so ich war im Krankenhaus und die haben mich nicht früher gehen lassen, die haben bisl nachgedacht mich angeschaut ja ok komm wir schreiben es jetzt. Ich sass da mir war so schlecht ich hab alles wie in so nem Tunel gesehen, die Hälfte von 7 oder 8 Aufgaben gar nicht verstanden erst im nachhinein als es mir besser ging -.- Tja maximal ist es eine 4 geworden. Am nächstens Samstag wird es ganz sicher bestätigt. Danach haben sie mich zu sich gerufen (die 3 Lehrer vom Kurs) und meinten so, wenn es Ihnen so schlecht geht sollten Sie in die 11. gehen, wenn Sie mit dem Druck nicht fertig werden. Ich sagte, für euch ist es leicht aber für mich ist es 1 Jahr der einfach weggeht von meinem Leben, ich mein selbst der Mathelehrer sagte, dass ich es ganz sicher packen würde, geben Sie mir doch blos diese Chance mich zu beweisen. Ich habe mich sogar von diesen Katetern runternehmen lassen damit ich herkomme, zählt mein Wille etwa gar nichts? Die sagten nur, da können wir nichts tun, sie sollten sich besser vorbereiten, als ich das erwähnt habe was die früher gesagt haben, von wegen es sei nur zur einschätzung haben die mich voll blöd angeschaut und meinten sie sollten sich besser informieren sowas würden wir doch niemals behaupten. Jetzt machen Sie sich mal keine große Hoffnungen und gehen Sie ruhig in die 11. Danach sagten Sie so, ja jetzt ab wieder ins Unterricht, ich geh zum Klassenzimmer und brich zusammen, bin aufgewacht vor der Latsche meiner Lehrerin. Die so wollen Sie vielleicht lieber nach Hause gehen? Ich mir oh du bist ja schlau, ja das würde ich wohl lieber hab ich gesagt und war wieder ins Krankenhaus. 

Tja so habe ich es vergeigt. Man kriegt keine Chance sich zu beweisen in Deutschland, sowas wie Nachsicht oder menschliches Verstehen ist den Lehrern sowie den Beamten fremd -.- 

Danke euch allen für die Versuche, schade dass es nicht viel gebracht hat, hätte ich vielleicht nicht im Krankenhaus übernachtet wäre es vielleicht besser ausgefallen, konnte von lauter Kopfschmerzen kaum klar denken aber naja denen wars egal und darum lässt sich dort nichts mehr machen. 

Danke allen die sich Zeit nahmen für mich. Weiss es zu schätzen


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das sind doch noch die einfachen Sachen ...
> 
> Aber bei Olafs Texten musst du nicht alles verstehen, der schreibt das viel zu kompliziert (auch wenn es mathematisch korrekt ist)
> Er wäre vermutlich als (Nachhilfe-)Lehrer vollkommen ungeeignet  Eigentlich schade, denn das (Nachhilfelehrer) ist ein beliebter Nebenjob für Studenten


Naja, der TE will in die BOS und eine 1 haben. Bei solchen Angaben setze ich schon voraus, dass ein solides Grundwissen (Funktionsbegriff sollte klar sein und ein grobes Verständnis von Zahlen) vorhanden ist, andererseits sollte das kenntlich gemacht werden. Deshalb habe ich nicht nur das "Kochrezept" angegeben, sondern auch die Ideen dahinter, da gerade diese sehr beliebt bei mündlichen Prüfungen sind. 

Und wenn man Textpassagen nicht versteht, dann soll man halt gezielt nachfragen, soviel Selbstständigkeit darf verlangt werden.


Übrigens durfte ich mal in der Schule für etwa ein Quartal Lehrer spielen, zusammen mit einem anderen Schüler (wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt in der 13), weil der entsprechende Lehrer (für eine Mittelstufe) krank war und eben ein "qualifizierter" Ersatz nötig war, da die Mathelehrer bei uns Mangelware waren... Dabei ging es dann nach dem Quartal nicht so gut für den kranken Lehrer aus, weil man sich die anderen Beiden zurückwünschte...

Deshalb lasse ich so ein unverschämtes Urteil nicht gelten.


----------



## Merianna (22. Juli 2012)

seh es als Chance das Jahr nochmal in Ruhe zu wiederholen und besser abzuschließen in den Fächern die dir nicht so liegen
spart dir auf jedenfall eine Menge Stress und das eine Jahr ist nicht wirklich schlimm, ist total unsinnig immer auf sein Alter zuschauen es ist nie zu spät sich fortzubilden
hab jetzt erst mit 28 meinen Realschulabschluss nachgeholt und mach jetzt noch meine Fachhochschulreife + Ausbildung 
solange man immer ein Ziel vor Augen hat sollte man das auch verfolgen und wenns bischen länger dauert aber man hat sich Gedanken gemacht und eine Perspektive in seinem Leben


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Ach komm, du hast doch simuliert 

Hm na erst mal gute Besserung. Also du musst jetzt die 11 wiederholden oder wie? Wollte grad sagen du bist ja noch jung und so, aber wenn du schon 22 bist hast du dir ja auch ganz schön Zeit gelassen sag ich mal ^^
Naja aber das is auch kein Weltuntergang. Is zwar ein Jahr "verschwendet" wenn du es so willst, aber dir läuft ja nix weg. Alles was du machen willst is ein Jahr später auch noch da...
Nuuuur keinen Stress...


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> [wall of text]



Tut mir leid, ist ne beschissene Sache... schwierig in so einer Situation zu entscheiden.

In der Schule kleben bleiben ist keine Schande. Und wie bereits weiter vorne geschrieben.... Zeit ist nicht alles. Du kannst auch mit 30 oder 40 dein Leben genießen. 
Gerade in der heutigen Zeit solltest du dich nicht selbst zwingen, bis 29 deinen Traumjob gefunden zu haben. Wenn du nach deiner beruflichen "Bestimmung" strebst, braucht das verdaaaaaaaammt viel Zeit.

Oder du machst ne Lehre als Bankkaufmann oder irgendnen anderes Zeug und machst das den Rest deines lebens. Wenn du das willst... dann bitte.

Ich rate dir, freunde dich damit an, dass es noch lange dauern wird bis du da bist, wo du letztlich hin willst und beruflich auch deine "Bestimmung" findest.
Und deine Gesundheit aufs Spiel setzen solltest du für kein Lebensjahr, denn sonst machste es auch nicht mehr lang. 

Und zu deinen Lehrern, naja vielleicht wissen sie es auch nicht besser oder können dir nicht anders helfen weil, ihnen die Hände gebunden sind.
Schade!


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Also ich wurde an dem Abend davor ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, Ärzte meinten Chronische Migräne die vom Stress noch verstärkt wurde, natürlich ich habe mir auch so einen Druck gemacht, schliesslich gehts hier darum was ich nächstes jahr machen werde. Naja hab dort 2 Stunden geschlaffen, rufe in der Schule an sie so, Was machst du im Krankenhaus? Komm jetzt her das ist deine einzige und letzte Chance.


Wenn du im Krankenhaus bist, dann ist das ein Grund, nicht zur Prüfung zu erscheinen. Du hättest also - soweit ich weiß - einen Anspruch darauf, die Prüfung wiederholen zu dürfen, wenn du wieder gesund bist. Da gibt es sicher eine gesetzliche Regelung. Notfalls kannst du das sogar einklagen. Aber ich würde mich vorher vom Rechtsanwalt beraten lassen, denn ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher, wie das in deinem Bundesland geregelt ist (Bildung ist ja Ländersache, also kann es von einem zum anderen Bundesland stark variieren)

In so einem Fall wäre ich erstmal so lange im Krankenhaus geblieben, bis der Arzt gesagt hätte, dass du wieder gesund bist, du also von der Ärzten entlassen worden wärst. Dann hättest du in der Zeit nochmal in Ruhe lernen können und die Prüfung oder den Test später wiederholt.



Und Olaf, du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, wieso meine Definition von bijektiv falsch ist. Abgesehen davon waren deine Erklärungen für einen Realschüler teilweise wirklich schwer verständlich ... Dass du in der Schule vielleicht den Lehrerersatz spielen konntest, lag wohl eher daran, dass du selbst noch nicht viel weiter warst als die anderen. Das ändert nichts daran, dass deine Erklärung ein wenig zu kompliziert ist - es geht schließlich um ein einfaches Thema, da braucht man nicht so genau und mathematisch korrekt sein. Ich vermute, dass Horde deadman mit dem Wort "bijektiv" nichts anzufangen weiß und du ihn dadurch nur zusätzlich verwirrt hast.


----------



## Meneldur (22. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Man kriegt keine Chance sich zu beweisen in Deutschland, sowas wie Nachsicht oder menschliches Verstehen ist den Lehrern sowie den Beamten fremd -.-



Warum suchen die Leute immer die Schuld bei anderen? DU hast das Schuljahr nicht aufgepasst, wie du sagtest. Wenn DU nicht den Stoff nach Unterricht nachbereitest, wird ein Abend vor der Prüfung nicht ausreichen. Warum sollten sie DIR wegen Faulheit eine Sonderprüfung einräumen, während alle anderen nicht mehr Zeit bekommen würden? Wo bleibt da die Fairness?

Und wenn es dir wirklich so schlecht ging, dann hättest du nicht zur Prüfung gemusst. Ein Schreiben vom Krankenhaus hättest du ja sicherlich erhalten.
Also wieder selbst verschuldet.

Für das Zusatzjahr solltest du dir vornehmen den Unterrichtsstoff eher anzusehen und eher Hilfe bei Fragen aufzusuchen, sonst wird das im nächsten Jahr wieder genauso ablaufen.
Du musst dich halt mal auf den Hosenboden setzen und auch was für die Schule machen, geschenkt bekommst du nun mal nix.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juli 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Tja so habe ich es vergeigt. Man kriegt keine Chance sich zu beweisen in Deutschland, sowas wie Nachsicht oder menschliches Verstehen ist den Lehrern sowie den Beamten fremd -.-



Du bekommst eine zweite Chance. Ich habe sie auch bekommen und genutzt; jetzt werde ich studieren. Das eine Jahr mehr oder weniger macht wirklich überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## Æxodus (26. Juli 2012)

boah Differentialrechnung, 10-12 jahre ists her,  da kommen nach dem Lesen der ganzen Beiträge einige Erinnerungen hoch ^^.


Höhere Handelsschule 2000 bis 2002 DIE SCHÖNSTE ZEIT IN MEINEM LEBEN WAS DAS SCHULISCHE ANGEHT 


Wollts nur mal kurz loswerden 



Mfg Exo


----------



## Horde deadman (4. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob das jemand noch liesst aber meine Lehrerin hat mich am Montag angerufen und meinte ich kriege doch die Chance und darf in die 12. Wollte es mal hier loswerden. Danke euch allen für Unterstützung und Fürsorge. Ihr seid godlike Leute

Love you


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

Na denn gz  Und mach Dir nächstes Mal nicht sonen Stress wegen der Prüfung und versuch, durchzuschlafen.


----------

